# Trapeziectomy



## cwilson3333 (Jun 18, 2012)

I desperately need a CPT code for a Trapziectomy [wrist] that is being done this week.
Looking at CPT 25332?

Can someone confirm or advise if there is a different code?

Thanks so much,
CW


----------



## Donna T (Jun 18, 2012)

A trapeziectomy is the removal of a small bone at the base of the thumb so I'd look at either code  25445 or 25447 (depending on the actual op note from the doc).


----------



## akrug (Jun 27, 2012)

The trapezium is a carpal bone which would make the procedure a carpectomy which is code 25210.


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com (Sep 15, 2021)

Agree with CPT 25210


----------



## cclarson (Sep 16, 2021)

If that's all that the doctor is doing, then I agree with CPT 25210. However, if it's part of a CMC arthroplasty for CMC arthritis, then it's bundled into 25447.


----------

